# Dremmel questions



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, 

I am a complete baby when it comes to trimming my dogs nails, I get too scared. My puppy preschool teacher said dremmels help by just sanding it down. Does anyone have a brand they like/can recommend? How far are you supposed to sand and does it take a long time? Getting my acrylics takes a long time and sometimes I get burned when it gets really hot (not often at all, but its never fun)... would the dogs get 'burned'? 

Thanks!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I like my Dremel Stylus, it is shaped like a gun it works great for me because I can not hold onto the big ones that you hold like a pen. The main weight of the Dremel between my thumb and index finger and rest on my hand. I don't have to use two hands to turn it on either.
here is a picture of it. It is also cordless which is nice too.
As far as getting hot, it can, but the dogs will usually let you know when it is a discomfort.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, I have to say that I have a Dremel like the "pen" style. It is for me at least, ackward to hold and turn. Something about holding/fisting an item that is perfectly straight, yet I have to try to angle my wrist oddly to get the right spots. I don't like mine. I am afraid I will hurt the dogs. It seems to bounce alot too, which is hard to control.

The 'gun' style looks like a better option if you haven't bought one yet.

Maybe I am holding it wrong and someone else with more experience with it will have positive things to say about the 'pen' style.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Bizarre. I thought I replied to this earlier, but now I don't see my reply. Oh wait - this looks like a slightly different topic. No wonder! LOL! (Thought I was losing my mind tonight.)

Heather, I haven't seen that model before. I'm so used to holding the other one that I don't know if I could figure that one out! You know what they say about old dogs & new tricks... 

Estrella, if your dogs have light and dark nails both, it helps a lot because you can see the quick on the light nails and use that as your guide for the dark nails. In addition, when you get to the white "meat" on a black nail, then it is time to stop grinding or cutting (if you are using clippers). 

I love my Dremel because it only takes a couple of seconds to grind each nail and I can have a paw done in less than a minute, where the dogs always pull away with the clippers and I end up hitting the quick a lot more often with clipping. I've only hit the quick twice with my Dremel and it was because I went too long in between (so the quick grew out farther). I'm done with each nail before it can even get hot, but I use a high speed (6) and just do it quickly for both of our sakes.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, now I see what happened. This reply was sitting in another window on my desktop. Doh!

You can do a search on the forum for the word Dremel and you'll find a couple of topics about it, including tips on how to use it. (Sandi and I both touch and pull away to keep it from getting hot.)

I use the cordless Dremel brand from Home Depot. You can buy the versions for acrylic nails, but I know the Dremel is over and done with each nail in just a couple of seconds. I've only hit the quick twice ever.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I use the Dremel Cordless 4.8 v model 754. It is very small, has enough power to do the job but will stop if you get any hair around the style. I also have a large Oster Pet Nail Groomer, but never use in with Smarty or the Jack Russell because this small one does such a great job. It cost around $17 at Wal-mart and has been well worth the price for me.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I know - I hate using clippers. I'm such a chicken that I have Elaine do MeMe's feet for me - luckily I see her often enough that they aren't too bad or I can do a VERY small trim before I see her. Thanks for the Wal-Mart tip - I think I'll splurge.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tips!

I didn't know they had them at Walmart? Thats nuts! Why would Home Depot have that though, that seems super random... but who knows, maybe I am crazy. :crazy:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Estrella, Home Depot has them because Dremels are made to sand things that are small including wood, glass, etc. They also have cutting pieces so you can cut things with it. It's actually a tool that people started using on their pets' nails to file them, it wasn't made for pets.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The dremel I bought is in the tool department at Wal-mart.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No, the Dremel was certainly not made for pets! Ha ha!
In fact, my husband took mine to go cut some plastic and ruined it. I am now on my second Dremel. I bought it at Home Depot with the carrying case and all the various tips because I didn't know which tip would work. Funny thing is that I've never needed to change the tip from the first one I picked yet. I am using one that looks like a very coarse sandpaper, but it isn't that. I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This is the one I have and the tip on it looks like the same one I have been using: 









Link to the product on the Home Depot site.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Good info. Thanks! I'm using clippers. I see a shopping trip in my near future. More dog stuff! Yeah!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

My breeder use done on Tessa the day we brought her home. I've been intrigued ever since. I'm too chicken to use clippers since Tessa has some black nails. I may give this a try.

Kimberly, you said the quick grew too long because you waited too long to trim. So how often do you trim nails?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I try to do the nails every two weeks. Ideally, I'd like to do them once a week with just a quick grind after their bath, but I don't do it that often.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I just went to Home Depot and got the stylus one, I am going to try it out later and will let you know how it goes. =)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well, I went the cheap route and got mine at Wal-Mart. Elaine showed me how to do it yesterday. She lightly touched the tops using the high speed, checking to see if the nail tip was getting soft by pressing inside it with her fingernail. If so, then you stop and just slightly round the sides. I'm going to practice on the boys (I feel so bad thinking that as "pets" they get to be my guinea pigs) before I do MeMe's. Luckily Elaine did MeMe's yesterday so I can wait a few weeks.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lisa, my cheap Dremel works great. I did not want one with to much power for fear of getting the coat.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sandi - it was your info that made me get the one I did. Elaine said the hardest thing is to make sure you don't get their ears caught. And boy does MeMe know how to hide those feet! LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've never had to worry about ears, but noses are the big concern around here. All of my dogs are so darned nosy when I am doing their nails. I think it is the smell of the grinding nail that attracts them to check it out. I try to move steady, but fast, and use my spare finger to push the nose back when it gets too close.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lisa, I hope you like it as much as I do. I have never worried about the ears either. I've not paid attention the way I should and caught her side hair once. That is how I know the little one I have will stop. Smarty is to busy trying to get away to get her noise too close.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I have one of the older dremmel models and I was wondering what attachments you would use for the nails. It seems like you might not even need the clippers, just the dremmel for the nails. Give 'em a file down and your done.

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Derek, if you scroll up to my post with the picture, the attachment that is on the Dremel in the photo is the one I use. It is almost like sandpaper, but more rough.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Lisa, my cheap Dremel works great. I did not want one with to much power for fear of getting the coat.


Oh you mean like I did. :brick:

I have one of the older model dremels and thought I would give it a try on R.'s nails yesterday. I barely tapped the nail a couple times and Rufus moved. The dremel grabbed up his hair faster than I would've imagined possible! It must have pulled the hair right out because he has a small plucked spot on the inside of his ankle now.  I was shocked he didn't even yelp! He seemed more bothered by the machiney than he was by the hair pull and he was sure glad when I put it away! I ended up doing his nails with my regular clipper and he hardly fussed at all. I guess he was happier with the lesser of two evils.

Be careful you don't get any hair caught!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, I have always heard that you should always wet the paws thoroughly before using the Dremmel so the hair is wet and not over the nails. Poor Rufus, I'm glad he's okay!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> Christy, I have always heard that you should always wet the paws thoroughly before using the Dremmel so the hair is wet and not over the nails.


I've heard that too, I'm just paranoid about anything involving water and electricity! The hair was pulled back and not over the nails--but not wet. I'm glad it wasn't any worse than it was!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Check this out:

http://peticure.com/

I just ordered one for Kohana and one for my grand puppy for their nails. I'll let you all know how we like ours once we get them. They round off the edges instead of clips and it has a guard so the dog can't get to the dremmel part.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I actually just used my Dremel for the first time today and I am SO impressed! Kubrick did really well with it (no freaking out like clipping the nails) and I could actually SEE when the quick started to come in! We only did one paw today (so it will go over four days), but I love love love love it! I will never go back to clipping and hopefully Kubrick's quick will start to recede so his nails will get shorter. I had been so scared of clipping him with the clippers that his nails were always long even after I cut them so the quick is very long right now. I can't wait until I can't hear his nails on the floor anymore!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmmm I might just have to raid Dh's workshop tonight and give this a try, I hate clipping nails and they are so long right now.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We are talking about getting one....but was wondering how we would intoduce it to tjem for the first time.....any suggestions?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am no expert but "they say" grind, click, treat. I ran the motor all over Smarty so she would not be scared of the sound. No whinning or crying, she just hates having her nails done and gets mad that she is confined. She is the same way while I trim between her pads. She is so spoiled.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Mentally the dremel just freaks me out. Maybe like what happened to Christy but I can't help but cringe thinking about it!

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda - I felt the same way until I clipped too close with the clippers and made it bleed. I just tried mine for the first time today and I did pretty good. I didn't take them as short as I should, but I figured I'd take my time. I did catch poor Buddy's ear hair (the Maltese) when I pulled away. I'm going to tackle the grouchy old Pomeranian today and know that he's going to growl the whole time. I did find a front dew claw and couldn't use the dremmel there - had to use the clipper. Maybe now that it's a reasonable length the dremmel will work.

Any hints on dew claws?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Check this out:
> 
> http://peticure.com/
> 
> I just ordered one for Kohana and one for my grand puppy for their nails. I'll let you all know how we like ours once we get them. They round off the edges instead of clips and it has a guard so the dog can't get to the dremmel part.


Libby, now this looks like something even I can use. I'll be watching for your review.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- maybe someday i will be brave. I watched someone dremel the girl's nails but it just freaks me out. Maybe since i used it to remove my old kitchen faucet!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Megan, I just turned it on and didn't touch it to him but praised and treated when he came up to investigate. After, I did a whole paw and gave him lots of praise while I was doing it. Kubrick doesn't like to take treats from me when he's uncomfortable (he wasn't freaking out like with the clippers, just wasn't sure what to make of this whole grinding thing), so I treated him at the end of one paw. He is the same exact way every time we start something new (like the blow dryer) in that he didn't take any treats from me while we were blow drying him the first time until the end. It wasn't until the third time blow drying him that he felt comfortable enough to take a treat from my hand during the process. Just in case Jillee feels the same way, don't be discouraged... praise goes a long way.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I saw this yesterday on TV and thought it might be what some of you are looking for. I may order one as it looks like it would be hard to catch a coat, and the price is great if it works as well as it seems.

http://www.peticure.com


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi, my husband saw that and recommended it to me a couple of weeks ago, but I didn't think it would be such a great idea because that hole looks so small. I have a hard enough time shaping and coming back around, much less having to position each nail into a little hole. I think nail trimming would take forever with the way half of my dogs pull away.

If anyone gets it, I'd love to hear/read their reviews!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I ordered one last week so, I'm waiting for it to be delivered. I just couldn't bring myself to cut Tori's black nails :fear:. My DH has a super powerful Dremmel he offered to let me use but, it's so big I could hardly hold it w/one hand. This one looked good from the infomercial (but, doesn't everything that's sold that way??? :biggrin1 

I'll let you know what I think once I get to use it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Learned new technique to prevent hair catching*

A friend of mine uses an old towel and has cut a small hole in it that she puts the paw through so that no hair gets close to the dremel. She'd caught her fluffy coated dog's chest hair and tore out a 3-inch circle. My Pom is going to be so happy I've got a way not to pull his hair now. Not happy with the dremel (growls like crazy), but no more hair pulling! :whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, I have also heard that you can use a pair of pantyhose to put their nails through and contain the hair. But you have to use the thicker kind because the really thin ones will still have hair poke through.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you have a wiggly dog or an unsteady hand, just be careful with the Dremel that you don't wrap the pantyhose or towel around your tool. Yes, it is better than ripping hair out of the dog, but Dremels can get expensive if you keep wearing out the motor, and then you'll be doing this: :rant:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, LOL, I can totally see that!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Me too Kimberly - wore down the battery with my first trys.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What speed did you try the dremmel on? I did it a few times but it doesnt seem to be working fast enough for my dogs? They just start freaking out after a few seconds.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I use it on low. It might take longer than high, but I'd rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I use the setting of 3 for puppies and 6 for adults.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, my dremmel only has low or high, no numbers. I guess it's no as high tech as yours.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If that was all mine had, I'd use the low setting too!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Any feedback on Peticure? I am thinking of buying it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Poornima, someone showed me their Peticure the other day - and wow - it's really neat. The dog wasn't even bothered by it and she was able to get the nails really short. I've heard they had some battery problems but replaced those for people. At under $30 and you've only got 2 dogs, I'd give it a shot. Wish I'd known about it before I got my dremel - I just like the idea of having a cover, having caught the hair a few times. I've learned you can also buy an attachment cover for the dremel.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> I've learned you can also buy an attachment cover for the dremel.


I'd be interested in seeing this attachment for the dremel since I have one and I HAVE caught the hair too!  Have you got a link to see it?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Lisa! I wish these came with power cord and an option for a battery. Batteries often cause problems.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

No Christy - I wish I did have the link - although I'm not sure you can buy it separately.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Okay Guys,

Update on the Peticure I ordered ~ have not received it! I ordered one for me and one for my daughter down in San Diego and neither one of us has received it and it's going on a month now! I was billed for them and now have to track them down where they are! Very disappointed in customer service.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Lisa, I tried to google it and couldn't find one either. 

Libby, sorry you haven't received it yet, I hope you get it soon! A month seems like a long time to wait. I eager to hear how you like it!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Libby, did you ever find out what happened to your order? I found the website and thought the Peticure sounds really great, but a month seems weird.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What happened to the order? I wanted to hear reviews, hope you got it!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, ugh...I just ordered one several days ago and am not happy to hear this news!

If I receive mine I'll post an update but I guess I shouldn't hold my breath? 

Libby, have you tried to call customer service or your credit card company?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Dremel Attachment*

I found the link for the Peticure attachment if you own a dremel. It's: Peticure-Safe-Guard

It's only $19.95 and fits these models.
• 7.2V Cordless MultiPro®
• 100 Series Rotary Tool 
• 200 Series Rotary Tool 
• 400 Series XPR Rotary Tool
• 300 Series Variable Speed Rotary Tool
• Digital Rotary Tool
• Variable Speed MultiPro® Rotary Tool
• 10.8V Dremel Lithium-ion Cordless.

DOES NOT WORK WITH THE SPECIALTY SERIES (MINIMITE®) OR STYLUS™ MODELS


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Reporting back on the Peticure. Unlike Libby, I had no problems w/delivery. It did take about 4 weeks to come but, they said to expect it in 4-6 wks.

I've been using it on Tori's dreaded black nails and I LOVE IT! Even a novice like me can do it easily. Tori doesn't seem to mind it much, either. I took it easy introducing her to it, using treats (that Bailey's Jerky works every time!) It is so quiet she didn't mind that part of it at all. The feeling of it on her nail is what she minds most. She did pull away at first and continues to do it occasionally, especially when I do her back feet. I just keep praising and treating. So far, so good!

Kimberly~ You mentioned getting the nail into the holes, there are several hole sizes to choose from. I started w/a pretty small one to insure no hair could get in (yeah, I'm a chicken!). I've since moved up to one of the largest ones and find it's no problem.

One of the things I like best about using this is that her nails are blunt, not sharp, like they were when they'd been cut. With her liking to get my attention by pawing at my legs, this will be a big plus as soon as "shorts weather" gets here!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Leslie - that's great news - when I saw my friend use hers I was so jealous. She was able to get the nails nice and short and you are so right about a blunt edge. So much more comfortable for me when they "paw" me. The dremel works fine, but I may have to splurge on a Peticure soon.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa~ If Tori didn't always stick her nose right where the Dremmel was spinning, I probably would have just used that and saved the $ I paid for the Peticure. She is so nosey, I'm sure if it wasn't for the guard on the Peticure, she'd be missing chunks of face and ear hair!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Leslie - that image just makes me want to laugh. But I know it is NOT funny when they get the hair caught. My heart rate just pounds and I have to put the darn thing away for a while. What I think is so nice with the Peticure is that you really get them so beautifully short. I've been grinding and grinding away but just don't have the fortitude to get them as short as they should be. With the Peticure, it just does it. Plus I have to listen to my Pom's growling. Geez, he's such a putz.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

My Peticure arrived yesterday. I worked yesterday on just getting used to it and the noise (although, yes, it is very quiet) Then this evening I did one nail. She wasn't thrilled and pulled away a lot but I won. 

It may take me a while to get to all 10 nails but it seems to be well made and safe. So far I am pleased.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan~ I used Bailey's Jerky as the incentive to sit still and let Mommy do her mani/pedi :biggrin1: I gotta tell ya, there's _nothing_ I can't get her to do if Bailey's Jerky is involved! ound:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Jan~ I used Bailey's Jerky as the incentive to sit still and let Mommy do her mani/pedi :biggrin1: I gotta tell ya, there's _nothing_ I can't get her to do if Bailey's Jerky is involved! ound:


Leslie, I used the same thing, lol!

Although as soon as she gets a whiff of it she doesn't want to sit still. Sometimes she goes through her whole repertoire of commands and tricks on the hopes one of them will earn her a reward. She hasn't gotten the message yet that laying still will get a reward  We're working on it, haha.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JanB said:


> Leslie, I used the same thing, lol!
> 
> Although as soon as she gets a whiff of it she doesn't want to sit still. *Sometimes she goes through her whole repertoire of commands and tricks on the hopes one of them will earn her a reward.* She hasn't gotten the message yet that laying still will get a reward  We're working on it, haha.


Sounds just like Tori! When she sees the jerky, you can see her "wheels" start turning. It's like she she's thinking, "I'll do it before you ask me to, cause I just can't wait!" ound:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

All or your comments sound good on the Peticure . . . I've been waiting for feedback before buying one. You won't believe it, but last night on our local channel, a vet came on and evaluated the Peticure (called the "Deal of Dud" rating - it's a great feature). They showed lots of close-ups and several cats and one dog being trimmed. The vet said he didn't like the angle of the finish on the dog's nails, but thought it was great for cats. Seems like it might be better if you angled it differently from him . . . more straight down.

Oh, neat . . . here is the video . . . don't know how long this link will be active, but would love to hear what y'all think of his comments!

http://www.myfoxwghp.com/myfox/pages/Home/Detail;jsessionid=CB7BF6F435D7CAEE5B8A14E0236D4E5C?contentId=6488805&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=1.1.1&sflg=1


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy~ You're right! The vet in the clip was using it in the _opposite_ direction from how I use it. He was in front of the dog, filing "head on" from underneath. I reach around Tori's body and file from behind the foot. If you go here then click on the "How to Hold Your Pet" video demo, you'll see what I'm talking about.

The vet in the clip didn't appear to even try to round the nail. This is one of the things I like best about it. When Tori's nails are cut they are SHARP! The Peticure lets me round them off so they don't scratch. Tori was just at the groomer's on Tues. and had her nails cut. As soon as we got home I used the Peticure to remove the sharpness from them.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Sounds just like Tori! When she sees the jerky, you can see her "wheels" start turning. It's like she she's thinking, "I'll do it before you ask me to, cause I just can't wait!" ound:


She knows right where you keep it too. I think you're wrapped around her paw :biggrin1: Way to go Tori! :clap2::kiss:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Leslie,
Thank you for the heads up on that! I guess it's like anything . . . you have to learn to use it! I may e-mail our tv station and send them the link to Peticure's website! I think I will definitely order one . . .


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kathy, I agree with Leslie. I just watched the video and it looked like the vet read the instruction sheet right before he used it. But the instruction sheet tells you to go to their site and watch the video where it demonstrates the proper technique. He clearly was using it wrong.

However, I would love to know how they got the animals to lie so still! Clearly this is something we need to work on, lol!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I am thinking of buying one of these. Could the ones who are using them please come back and let us know what they think about them after using them three or four times. I know it will take some getting used to on both you and the dog. Mine don't do too bad the old fashion way, but I am always up for something better and easier.


----------

